# Is my airstone at the right level?



## Pollyjolly25th (4 mo ago)

Hello, 
Yesterday I added an air pump/ airstone to my tank and I’m completely new to having a pump. I’m wondering if it’s ok for bubbles to be floating on the surface of the water. Like bubbling up and looking like big bubble nests?
I attached a video of what it looks like and I’m wondering if the airstone is too strong for my 10 gallon tank? It is a 10 gallon air pump. But it’s barely turned on and is causing tons of bubbles at the surface. Is that normal?


----------



## Mystchavos (8 mo ago)

It's normal and fine and at the bottom of the tank is the correct depth to make sure there is as much oxygenation of the water as possible.


----------



## Pollyjolly25th (4 mo ago)

Thanks. Is it possible to add too much oxygen into the water? I’m unsure of how high to have the air?


----------



## Dartmouthseven (Oct 13, 2021)

Pollyjolly25th said:


> Thanks. Is it possible to add too much oxygen into the water? I’m unsure of how high to have the air?


I don't think it's possible to add too much oxygen to an aquarium. The thing you have to watch out for is if there is too much turbulence and flow causing the fish to struggle to swim. Does your air pump have a way to control the air flow or do you have a valve like this you can use? 🔽


----------



## Pollyjolly25th (4 mo ago)

Dartmouthseven said:


> I don't think it's possible to add too much oxygen to an aquarium. The thing you have to watch out for is if there is too much turbulence and flow causing the fish to struggle to swim. Does your air pump have a way to control the air flow or do you have a valve like this you can use? 🔽
> 
> 
> View attachment 845386


Yes I have that exact plug thing.


----------



## dausi (22 d ago)

Genuinely new to the side interest and have had this person some time. a half year or thereabouts. They are Rocket. Wonderful fish! Could anybody here assist me at any point with sorting out whether or not rather a kid or young lady?



snaptube vidmate


----------



## blackghost (Apr 25, 2021)

It’s not oxygenating the water as it is. The idea is to have a strong flow of bubbles that lifts the water up to the surface and then it flows out across the surface getting oxygenated while it’s there. You get negligible aeration from the bubbles themselves.

The bubbles are collecting because there’s a film on the surface preventing them from popping. You seem to have no surface movement at all. Do you have a filter?


----------



## blackghost (Apr 25, 2021)

It’s a female Lyretail Molly.


----------

